# Coopers Wheat Beer & Yeast question



## shim (16/11/13)

hi,

Just mixed up the Coopers Brewmaster Wheat Beer kit with the Copper Tun Bavarian beer enhancer kit.

The yeast that came with the kit is the Coopers yeast - 27712W

Should I use this Coopers yeast or would something like the Safbrew WB-06 be a better yeast for a wheat beer?
I prefer the German style wheat beers.

thank you,
shim


----------



## verysupple (16/11/13)

I'm not actually familiar with that Coopers yeast, but I never liked any of their others...

WB-06 isn't too bad. It won't give you a Bavarian weissbier clone but it'll be similar and tase nice.

But time is a factor...You said you just mixed it. You don't want it sitting there too long before pitching the yeast so if you only have the Coopers, I'd go with that.

EDIT: Just realised you posted hours ago. I hope you've already pitched it. What'd you end up doing?


----------



## NewtownClown (16/11/13)

wyeast 3068 Weihenstephan would be better - next time
Drinking a Hefeweizen made with it now...

If you have the WB-06, go with it.


----------



## hoppy2B (17/11/13)

WB-06 is a low ester producer. It is probably better if done a bit warmer. 
Munich is meant to be similar to Wy3068. Wy3638 is meant to be pretty interesting. I have one in the fridge I am keen to try soon.


----------



## kalbarluke (19/11/13)

shim said:


> hi,
> 
> Just mixed up the Coopers Brewmaster Wheat Beer kit with the Copper Tun Bavarian beer enhancer kit.
> 
> ...


The code for the Coopers yeast is not really a 'type" like WB-06. It reads as follows (I think): the first three numbers indicate day, the next two numbers indicate year and the letter indicates style of yeast. For example your yeast was packed on the 277th day (some time in september) of 2012 and the letter indicates it is a wheat yeast. As for the quality of the yeast, I don't know but from my experience the WB-06 is pretty ordinary but then again I'm not a huge fan of wheat beers so my opinion doesn't really count. Most people will recommend the Wyeast 3068.


----------

